# Suche eine UL-Rute für Gummis



## TeRiTaL (14. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

(das ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum, daher hoffe ich das ich hier nix falsch mache , falls doch bitte ich um Nachsicht)

Ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit nach einer UL-Rute um bevorzugt mit Gummis zu fischen. Jedoch komme ich leider nicht so richtig auf einen grünen Zweig.

Die Rute sollte ein WG von ca 0,3g-4g haben. Wichtig sind mir Fuji Torzite Titan Ringe. Wie sie z.B bei einer Shimano Cardiff Limited verbaut sind. Zudem sollte die Rute einen Solid Tip haben.
Mein Preislimit liegt so ca bei 300€-400€

Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand eine passende Rute auf diese Beschreibung kennt.

Meine Zielfische sind Forellen bis 8kg


----------



## Seele (14. Januar 2021)

Da haste dir ja was vorgenommen, UL bis 4g und 8 Kilo Forellen.... Wo möchtest du den Stock denn Fischen? Ich nehme an im Forellensee ohne Hindernisse? Titanellen oder Torzites nach KR sind fast Pflicht bei diesem geringen WG Bereich. Wichtig wäre aber auch welche Länge du anstrebst?


----------



## TeRiTaL (14. Januar 2021)

Ja genau.

Bevorzugt in Forellenseen.
Die länge sollte bei +- 190cm liege

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
kann dir weder ein bestimmtes Model, noch Serie noch Brand empfehlen.. zumal gar nicht mein Preisbereich..
gebe dir dennoch den Tipp, dass du dich eventl. unter den *Ajing *Ruten umschaust. klick mich

herzliche Grüße


----------



## TeRiTaL (15. Januar 2021)

Danke für deine Antwort. 

Ich werde mich mit den Ruten mal beschäftigen.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

eine UL-Rute und 8 Kilo-Forellen - das passt nicht zusammen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## TeRiTaL (15. Januar 2021)

Hey Lajos1,

doch das habe ich schon gemacht und mit ner offenen bremse und genügend Geduld ist das machbar. Die 8kg sind ja auch Maximalgewicht. Fängt man ja nicht jeden Tag so eine Forelle.

Falls mir keiner weiterhelfen kann bei der Suche nach einer passenden UL-Rute wäre es vielleicht alternativ ratsam einen Kontakt zu einem Rutenbauer herzustellen oder?
Dieser könnte mir ja ggf. eine Rute modifizieren oder von Grund auf aufbauen.


----------



## Seele (15. Januar 2021)

Bei deinem Budget und deiner Vorstellung würde ich mir sowieso eine Rute bauen lassen. Wobei du dir im Klaren sein musst, dass du bei den 8kg immer nur Zuschauer sein wirst. Egal von wo die Rute kommt.
Ich bau mir gerade was für rund 5g, weiß aber jetzt schon, dass ich ab 1,5kg wenig Chancen haben werde die Oberhand zu ergreifen, ich kann aber jederzeit dem Fisch nach laufen, deswegen ist das i.O.


----------



## TeRiTaL (15. Januar 2021)

Die Oberhand zu gewinnen kann man da vergessen, da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Die Taktik ist den Fisch zu ermüden und ggf. nachzulaufen. Wenn der Luft schnappt steht der eh wie ne Kerze...dann ist der Kampf schon fast gewonnen.

Bei wem lässt du die denn bauen?
Habe leider keine Kontakte zu Rutenbauerund auch keine Erfahrungen damit.

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Seele (15. Januar 2021)

Ich lass die bei mir selber bauen


----------



## TeRiTaL (15. Januar 2021)

Das ist ja cool. Sowas würde ich auch gerne mal erlernen ,da fehlt mir nur leider gerade die Zeit für...schaffe es schon kaum noch angeln zu gehen

Kannst du denn eventuell jemanden empfehlen der das Beruflich macht?


----------



## Seele (15. Januar 2021)

Ich kenn da wen ja 

Ich schick dir mal 5 Stück per PN.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2021)

Bei der Diskussion der Forellengröße und vermeintlichen Stärke solltet ihr genauer sein und etwas unterscheiden.
Ein PB (=Pelletbomber) oder eine echte lange ausgewilderte Forelle im Überlebenskampf sind 2 ganz verschiedene Fische.
So ein PB kann nach 10 bis 30 Sekunden im sauerstoffarmen Wasser platt sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei der Diskussion der Forellengröße und vermeintlichen Stärke solltet ihr genauer sein und etwas unterscheiden.
> Ein PB (=Pelletbomber) oder eine echte lange ausgewilderte Forelle im Überlebenskampf sind 2 ganz verschiedene Fische.
> So ein PB kann nach 10 bis 30 Sekunden im sauerstoffarmen Wasser platt sein.


Hallo,

schon klar. Mit Pelletbomber habe ich keine Erfahrung. Mit anderen (Freiwasser) schon. Aber da waren meine größten Forellen eine Regenbogner mit etwa 6 Kilo und eine Bachforelle mit 4; in rund 60 Jahren.  Ich fing mal einen 8 Kilo Huchen auf eine 5er Fliegenrute beim Forellenfischen. Jetzt ist eine 5er Fliegenrute nicht als UL zu bezeichnen und der Huchen nicht der stärkste Kämpfer bei den Salmoniden, aber da bekommt man schon Probleme.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass als Zielfische mehrere Kilo wiegende Forellen und eine UL-Rute nicht fischgerecht sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (16. Januar 2021)

Gebe ich dir Recht @Lajos1 aber wie waidgerecht sind denn die meisten Forellenpuffs denn schon? Und ne 2 Kilo Puffforelle nimmt zwar sicher erst mal ordentlich Schnur, man ist aber durchaus in der Lage diese zu landen. Ich hatte ja letztes Jahr auch eine Satzforelle bei uns am See mit 3 oder 4 Kilo, die hat mir meine Rute durch mein Verschulden zwar zerstört, konnte aber doch recht zügig gelandet werden. Man sollte das Tackle halt auf die Durchschnittlich zu erwartenden Fische anpassen, wenn dann ein wirklicher Ausnahmefisch beißt dann hat man ja immer noch seine Chance.


----------



## TeRiTaL (16. Januar 2021)

6 Kilo Regenbogenforelle im Freiwasser auf so ner UL-Rute ist nicht Fischgerecht da stimme ich dir voll zu. Doch wie Nordlichtangler schon geschrieben hatte kann man PB‘s und wilde Forellen nicht vergleichen. Der Kampf mit einem PB von 6 Kilo und einer solchen Rute dauert nicht wirklich lange wenn man die Bremse entsprechend einstellt. Und wie gesagt wenn so ein PB mal Luft schnappt ziehst du den nur noch ein. Wenn ich die Zeit hätte würde ich natürlich immer an wilde Gewässer auf solche Tiere fischen. Jedoch lohnt sich der Aufwand für einen Tag im Monat wo man mal angeln gehen kann nicht.


----------



## Seatrout (9. Februar 2021)

High end wäre ne Matagi super big pond.
Daniel kunz kann ich empfehlen, wird mit 400€ aber knapp.
Sonst geht auch ne zemex impressive, auch ne feine Rute.
Aber ich würde in dem Preisbereich auf costum gehen.
Top blank ca. 150€, titan torzite ringsatz 100€, kleinkram 50€. + lohn fürs bauen.
Achso super geil ist natürlich auch ne shimano world shaula, wenns optisch was besonderes sein soll.


----------



## Seatrout (9. Februar 2021)

Achso auch knapp 10kg gehen ul, kein Problem


----------



## TeRiTaL (30. März 2021)

Ende vom Lied ist jetzt das ich mir eine Shimano Cardiff Limited S66SUL von 2020 gekauft habe. Und mir dann ggf. zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt eine Matagi Super Big Pond TR68 bauen lasse.


----------

